# Notebook aufrüsten - zum Scheitern verurteilt?



## Vari0 (17. Mai 2015)

*Notebook aufrüsten - zum Scheitern verurteilt?*

Einen schönen guten Abend in die Runde!

Wie es der Titel bereits sagt: Es geht um meinem Primär-Rechner, ein Notebook, genauer ein MEDION P8612 (jaja Aldi-PC). 
Das Ding hat nach rund sechs Jahren seine Glanzzeiten längst hinter sich  gelassen - war von Anfang an nicht unbedingt eine Rakete, aber: Für  umfangreichere Multimedia-Anwendungen völlig ausreichend wie auch für  einige damals und auch heute noch aktuelle Spiele - und das auch mit  höheren Einstellungen. 
Funktionieren tut er nach sechs Jahren tadellos. Für mich als  Gelegenheitsspieler hat es bis je her gereicht - doch nun stößt das  Gerät bei einigen Spielen doch so allmählich an seine Grenzen. Habe  bereits vor ca. einem Jahr die CPU von einem Dual-Core T4400 mit 2,2 GHz  auf einem P9500-Prozessor mit 2,53 GHz aufgerüstet. Schnelleigkeit ist  aber gar nicht mal das größte Problem: Es ist die Grafikkarte. Diese (u.a. GT  230M (Hybrid SLI) - wie gesagt, keine Rakete) unterstüzt lediglich nur  DirectX 10, von einigen Games wird dies schon gar nicht mehr  unterstützt. Deswegen suche ich nach einer Graka für mein System, welche  erst einmal DirectX 11 unterstützt und ggf. zumindest etwas mehr Leistung bringt -  ohne dass gleich ein neues System her muss. Ist das überhaupt noch  möglich? Was meint ihr? Selbst wenn ich in der 200er Reihe bliebe,  offenbar supportet keiner aus der Reihe DirectX 11 ...
 Ein Neukauf steht für mich erst einmal außer Frage. Bin nunmal nur der  Gelegenheitszocker, das Ding funktioniert noch einwandfrei - das Geld  investiere ich lieber in andere Dinge. Besteht da noch eine Möglichkeit  zum (sinnvollen) Aufrüsten? Welche passenden Komponenten könntet ihr mir  empfehlen?

Win7 - 64 Bit
4GB RAM DDR2 800 Mhz

Prozessor: P9500
6MB Cache - 1066 MHz FSB
2x 2,53 GHz

Graka: neben 9100M G, GT 230 M 
GDDR3 mit 1024 MB


Danke & Gruß


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2015)

Vari0 schrieb:


> . Besteht da noch eine Möglichkeit  zum (sinnvollen) Aufrüsten?



nein.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Selbst wenn es ein PC wäre, der 6 Jahre als ist, gäb es da zu 90% keine sinnvolle Aufrüstmöglichkeit, außer es ist schon ein für damalige Verhältnisse guter Quadcore drin 

Grafikkarten kann man bei Notebooks halt nicht aufrüsten, bzw. es geht nur in GANZ seltenen Fällen, und dann muss man lange nach der genau passenden Steckkarte suchen, die dann auch noch teuer ist.

Das einzig vlt sinnvolle: falls der Festplattenanschluss SATA hat und du mind Win 7 hast, könntest du eine SSD nachrüsten und die Festplatte ersetzen - damit wird zumindest der Alltag mit Surfen, Office, Multimedia viel schneller, da die SSD Daten und Programme viel viel schneller lädt.


----------

